# Meine Nachbarin hat ein Problem mit einem Abo von m-blitz Global  Company



## SaMaa (19 Dezember 2013)

Gute Tag

Der Sohn - 6. Schluklasse -  meiner Nachbarin hat ein Abo über Handy abgeschlossen. Leider schafft seine Mutter nicht den Anbieter dieses Abos zu errreichen um es zu kündigen und hat mich um Hilfe gebeten.Leider komme ich aber auch nicht weiter

Vielleichtkann mir hier aber jemand weiter helfen. Es handelt sich nach den Angaben meiner Nachbarin um die Firma m-blitz Global Company LTD

Die soll sein [email protected]

Leider scheint aber die Email Adresse nicht richtig zu sein, denn die email wird immer mit einem Fehler in der Email nicht zu gestellt.

Vielleicht kennt hier jemand die richtige Adresse

Mit lieben Gruss

Nachtanbeterin

Antworten auch gern unter...... xxx

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt. NUB beachten.]


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2013)

Guten Tag zurück!
Schön, dass Du Dich für Deine Nachbarin einsetzt. Viele von uns sind auf diesem oder ähnlichem Wege mit dem Thema Mehrwertdiensteabzocke in Berührung gekommen (einige sind dann jahrelang hier geblieben...).

Die Kontaktangabe ist falsch. Die richtigen Informationen habe ich im folgenden Text versteckt, damit Du nicht nur diese Informationen liest, sondern auch ein wenig lehrreiches Drumherum.

*Einige wichtige Artikel zu dem Thema (lesen und die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen, bei Bedarf hier nachfragen)*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke

*Die Nachbarin soll für den Sohn für die Zukunft dringend eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten!* Außerdem kannst Du, Deine Nachbarin, deren Sohn und alle anderen im Bekanntenkreis für diese Maßnahme werben!

zum angeblichen Vertragspartner:
(edit)
vermutlich handelt es sich bei der angegebenen Adresse um einen Vertipper.
ich vermute mal, gemeint ist das hier:
http://mbiz-support.com/paper_view.php?pid=tac&country=DE&lang=de
(dort sind rechts einige "Bestseller" aufgeführt - vielleicht erkennt der Sohn ja ein Spiel wieder)
weitere Angebote der Bande Firma
http://www.pocketarena.com/

(für die Frage, wie der Sohn der Nachbarin denen in die Falle gegangen deren Kunde geworden ist, sollte man auch beachten, dass diese Firma auch eine Werbenetzwerk betreibt. Bekanntermaßen dienen Werbebanner in Smartphones dazu, unachtsame Nutzer in die Falle zu locken Werbung zu machen für Spiele, die jeder unabsichtlich und unbewusst bestellt, der nicht genug aufpasst   haben will)  

(es gibt auch eine weitere Seite:
http://www.mbizglobal.net/
auf diese kommt man per Weiterleitung, wenn man m-bizglobal.co.uk aufruft)
(das ist dieselbe Firma)
bitte bestätigen, ob es die richtige Firma ist!


> 11.1 Wir nehmen die Beschwerden unserer Kunden sehr ernst und beabsichtigen auftretende Probleme so schnell wie möglich zur beidseitigen Zufriedenstellung aus der Welt zu schaffen. Sollten Sie einmal eine Beschwerde über den von uns angebotenen Dienst erheben wollen, bitten wir Sie Kontakt zu unserem Kundendienst aufzunehmen:
> E-Mail: www.mbiz-support.com / *[email protected]*
> Post: M-BIZ SUPPORT, PO BOX 1381, Kingston , KT1 9HY, Großbritannien
> Fax: +44 (0)20 8439 1777 or
> ...



s.a.
http://mbiz-support.com/paper_view.php?country=DE&lang=en&pid=tac


> *END USER TERMS AND CONDITIONS*
> 
> M-Biz Global Solutions GmbH
> 
> Registered in Switzerland with company registration number CH-100.4.795.618-5 whose registered office is at D4 Platz 3, 6039 Root Längenbold, Lucerne, Switzerland.


-->
http://lu.powernet.ch/webservices/i...=100&toBeModified=0&validOnly=0&lang=1&sort=0

[edit: Inhaber der GmbH ist die zugehörige AG:
http://lu.powernet.ch/webservices/i...=100&toBeModified=0&validOnly=0&lang=1&sort=0 ]

Chef des Ladens ist ein Koreaner, der in England lebt und dort die Mutterfirma führt
http://www.companieslist.co.uk/07332980-m-biz-global-solutions-limited

sehr lustig:


> Für weitere Informationen im Hinblick auf den Schutz Ihrer Daten und Ihrer Privatsphäre oder Anfragen bezüglich der über Sie gesammelten personenbezogenen Daten wenden Sie sich bitte schriftlich per E-Mail an [email protected] oder per Post an: *M-Biz Global Solutions GmbH*, PO BOX 1381, Kingston, KT1 9HY, Großbritannien.


Dabei handelt es sich nicht um eine deutsche GmbH, sondern um die schon erwähnte schweizerische Firma (CH-100.4.795.618-5), bzw. um das britische Postfasch der in der Schweiz registrierten Tochterfirma des britischen Konzerns unter koreanischer Leitung. Manche nennen solche Versteckspiele Firmenkonstruktionen "Globalismus", andere nennen es mafiös, manche nennen solche Firmierungskarusselle "Steueroptimierung", andere nennen es Steuerflucht.

Ist es ein Prepaidhandy oder ein Vertragshandy auf den Namen der Nachbarin?
Wer ist der Mobilfunkanbieter?

Anmerkung: Dieser Beitrag enthält Wahrheiten, die versehentlich als Ironie verstanden werden könnten. Oder umgekehrt.

P.S.: Dieser Rechtsanwalt schreibt auch einige Dinge zum Thema Handyabzocke und hat die Bande Firma auf seiner Gegnerliste stehen:
http://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/



> Wann muss ich mich an meinen Mobilfunkanbieter wenden, und wann an den Drittanbieter?
> Wie gerade beschrieben, ist zunächst nur Ihr Mobilfunkanbieter der Ansprechpartner. Er ist im Rahmen des Handyvertrags Ihr Vertragspartner. Da dieser die unberechtigte Position des Drittanbieters auf Ihre Handyrechnung gesetzt hat, müssen Sie sich auch an diesen wenden und um Klärung bzw. Stornierung bitten. Erst dann, wenn Ihr Mobilfunkanbieter die unberechtigte Forderung des Drittanbieters von der Rechnung genommen hat, und Sie direkt vom Drittanbieter eine separate Rechnung schriftlich erhalten, sind Sie verpflichtet, sich direkt an den Drittanbieter zu wenden. Ab diesem Moment ist Ihr Mobilfunkanbieter nicht mehr zuständig.



(Deshalb die Frage nach dem Mobilfunkanbieter)


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2013)

Hirr eine Darstellung, wie die Buchung ausgelöst worden sein könnte (wenn es sich um diesen Anbieter handelt).


----------



## bernhard (19 Dezember 2013)

Wie kann man wissen, wie die Buchung ausgelöst wurde?

Nur weil irgendwo ein beliebiger Film läuft? Das Buchen könnte auch ganz anders gehen. Man weiß es nicht. Nur das ist sicher.


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2013)

Nennen wir es doch einfach Werbevideo, womöglich ohne Zusammenhang mit dem tatsächlichen Geschehen.


----------



## SaMaa (20 Dezember 2013)

Gute Morgen 

Vielen vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info. 

Ich werde nun meine Nachbarin bitten, heute abend mal vorbei zu kommen und mit mir zusammen die "links" an zusehen und alles weitere zu veranlassen. Denn das Thema ist doch komplexer als ich dachte und ist nicht mit ...ich besorg dir mal schnell die Adresse  getan.

Wahnsinn, ich selber - da ich schon nicht mehr so ganz jung bin - hätte nie vermutet wieviel Glück ich doch behabt habe, das ich als super junger Mensch mit diesen Abofallen und/oder Anbietern nie in Berührung gekommen bin und werde mich in Zukunft auch ein bisschen vorsichtiger verhalten. Öfters ist es mir nämlich auch schon passiert, das man fast auf einen kleinen Banner auf einer Seite  - ganz unten oder ganz oben -  im Handy geklickt hätte. Dann hätte ich bestimmt auch in der Falle gesssen.

So...nun mal sehen was wir bei dieser komischen Firma erreichen können. Ich werde euch auf jedenfall auf dem laufenden halten und Gesamtansichtf auch noch mal nachfragen, wenn wir doch nicht so recht weiter kommen. 

Nochmals Danke das es diese Community gibt 

Liebe Grüsse SaMaa


----------



## SaMaa (20 Dezember 2013)

SaMaa schrieb:


> ....Ich werde euch auf jedenfall auf dem laufenden halten und *Gesamtansichtf* auch noch mal nachfragen, wenn wir doch nicht so recht weiter kommen.



Sorry, ich sehe gerade das mein Kürzelprogramm ein nicht passendes Wort eingesetzt hat. 

Es muss natürlich heissen ...Ich werde euch auf jedenfall auf dem laufenden halten und *gegebenenfalls *auch noch mal nachfragen.


Liebe Grüsse 

SaMaa


Apropos... Falls sich jeman fragen sollte warum ich mal mit "SaMaa" und mal mit "nachtanbeterin" unterschrieben habe. 
Ich habe dieses Forum als "wertvoll" eingestuft und mich mit meinen richtigen Initialien "SaMaa"angemeldet. Dann aber aus der Gewohnheit heraus, den Thread mit meinem Nicknamen "nachtanbeterin"  -  ich jogge immer um 4:30 Uhr morgens  - unterschrieben


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2013)

Wärest Du angemeldet und nicht nur Gast, könnte ich Dir noch begründen, warum ich im Internet keine Informationen preisgeben würde (oder nur in Maßen, hihi), die mich identifizierbar machen... (zumindest nicht dort, wo Chaostheoretiker unterwegs sind, die nicht so nett sind wie wir)
Ich hoffe, Deiner A...f... geht es wieder gut 
Liebe Grüße vom Chaosforscher


----------



## SaMaa (21 Dezember 2013)

Lieber Aka

Nun bin ich angemeldet 


Bezgl. meiner Nachbarin. 
Sie musste gestern bis 22 Uhr arbeiten. Somit kommt sie heute abend vorbei um die Kündigung endlich mal in die Wege zu leiten 

Liebe Grüsse


----------

